# s13 front bumper



## clinton96001 (Jan 6, 2005)

i have 1989 nissan 240sx and i need a front bumper does anybosy have one they want to get rid of cause im getting my license soon and i need to get it fixed i bought it witha messed up front bumper


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

so, are you looking for an s13 bumper, or a 240 pignose bumper?


----------



## clinton96001 (Jan 6, 2005)

KaRdoN said:


> so, are you looking for an s13 bumper, or a 240 pignose bumper?



i dont know what a 240 pignose bumper is.... i want the stock 89 front bumper off of a 240sx


----------



## bridrive55 (Aug 26, 2004)

clinton96001 said:


> i dont know what a 240 pignose bumper is.... i want the stock 89 front bumper off of a 240sx


That's pignose. Any S13 bumper will fit your car, but you definitely want the pignose. In my opinion, they look much better. I'll post pics of mine when I put the clear coat on it, I filled the Nissan embossments as well as the pinstripes, and I cut out the polyurethane where the two black plastic inserts were and replaced that with mesh. Also, the FMIC cut out looks cool. I'll post pics later.


----------



## clinton96001 (Jan 6, 2005)

bridrive55 said:


> That's pignose. Any S13 bumper will fit your car, but you definitely want the pignose. In my opinion, they look much better. I'll post pics of mine when I put the clear coat on it, I filled the Nissan embossments as well as the pinstripes, and I cut out the polyurethane where the two black plastic inserts were and replaced that with mesh. Also, the FMIC cut out looks cool. I'll post pics later.



ok well ya then i would prefer the pignose... some guy wants to sell me a body kit but i think id rather keep my car stock looking then put some coilovers, or a nice set of shocks and springs


----------



## Chris90FB240sx (Feb 25, 2005)

I must have a "pignose" front end on mine. I wondered why I hadnt seen a 240sx with the same bumper around.... Are they rare or just not that common?


----------



## sunnydet90 (Sep 10, 2004)

Chris90FB240sx said:


> I must have a "pignose" front end on mine. I wondered why I hadnt seen a 240sx with the same bumper around.... Are they rare or just not that common?


 they come stock with them man its not something aftermarket most ppl always go with an aftermarket front bumper but nothing else but i'm in the process of negotiating for a 93 240 with full silvia s13 front clip its baby blue and clean as hell i'm tradin my 90 240 and the big body corisca lol and bout a 1k


----------



## Chris90FB240sx (Feb 25, 2005)

I didnt think they were aftermarket I was asking if they are not as common? Ive only seen 1 with the same front end on all the stock 240s Ive seen.


----------



## sunnydet90 (Sep 10, 2004)

Chris90FB240sx said:


> I didnt think they were aftermarket I was asking if they are not as common? Ive only seen 1 with the same front end on all the stock 240s Ive seen.


 wow they are everywhere here and i'm just below you thats strangely odd


----------



## Chris90FB240sx (Feb 25, 2005)

whoa shit lmao I didnt notice your in Tennessee. Im actually at college in Bowling Green near Nashville.


----------



## sunnydet90 (Sep 10, 2004)

Chris90FB240sx said:


> whoa shit lmao I didnt notice your in Tennessee. Im actually at college in Bowling Green near Nashville.


 coolness i live right beside MTSU


----------

